# Problème port USB MacBook Pro



## vincentbelfort (25 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un soucis, donc je fais appel à vous, mes deux ports USB (droite et gauche) de mon mac book pro ne fonctionne plus, il ne reconnaissent plus rien.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution à ce problème.

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.

20100


----------



## signum (25 Avril 2008)

As tu l'EFI 1.5.1?  Chez moi on dirait que cela joue... J'avais des décrochaches... Sont'ils reconnu dans la config du mac?


----------



## vincentbelfort (16 Mai 2008)

J'avais pas vu la réponse désolé, en fait j'ai EFI 1.4 et il me trouve pas d'autres mise à jour.

Y'a-t-il quelque chose de particulier a faire  ?

Quand je regarde il me trouve un port USB pour le clavier intégrée, un port USB pour l'isight intégrée, un port USB libre, un port USB pour le Bluetooth intégré et un dernier pour l'infrarouge ????


----------



## Marie-Joseph (26 Novembre 2011)

Un port USB sur mon MacBook Pro subitement ne fonctionnait plus. J'ai relancé les PRAM (commande + option + P + R ; voir l'Aide Mac) et le problème a été résolu.


----------

